# Router Bit on Wormy Chestnut



## Martin47 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm new to wood working and I'm ready to run a design edge on my wormy chestnut table I'm making and wanted to know what is the best type bit design to use on Wormy Chestnut. I'm afraid the bit will tear/rip out the chestnut due to the wood type. 

Can someone please tell me the bit that most likely will be okay to use on this type of wood with good results?

I have a router mounted on a table if that helps decide which bit to use. 

Thanks


----------



## bstadtler (Jul 19, 2010)

freud
Have fun


----------

